# Pro discount...



## baby_love (Mar 3, 2006)

ok, so I'm going to start working at Benefit in my local Macy's, I guess you could consider that a makeup artist, so would I be eligable for a pro discount?  I'm also only 16...


thanks!!  

ps
and I shit you not, I actually will be working for them, so don't say that you have to be 18 in order to work there.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 3, 2006)

yes yes yes now u can try and get the discount!16 daaaamn great job girl!now by the time your 21 you'll be the MAC PRO store manager!!YAY!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 3, 2006)

I read somewhere that there's no age requirement, as long as you supply the documents they ask for.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 3, 2006)

This thread should supply the information you need: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_ok, so I'm going to start working at Benefit in my local Macy's, I guess you could consider that a makeup artist, so would I be eligable for a pro discount?  I'm also only 16...


thanks!!  

ps
and I shit you not, I actually will be working for them, so don't say that you have to be 18 in order to work there._

 
Well, just because you work at a mu counter doesnt mean everyone is a makeup artist...you have to have proof to get the ppid card. 

Like working at Bobbi Brown counter they are makeup artists ( at least the company sees them as such ) and they give them business cards that say that, while if you work at say Clinique or Estee Lauder etc  they will read beauty consultant or beauty adviser.

 I dont know what Benefits bus cards will read and you will also need something else with proof - portfolio, tear sheets, credit in a magazine, etc .


----------



## baby_love (Mar 3, 2006)

yay.  thank you all so much (x3049033948), I'm so excited that my head could burst.


----------

